# The Division Nationalität



## Dirkschn25 (16. Januar 2017)

*The Division Nationalität*

Hey

Hab da mal ne Frage, und zwar wie bekomme ich heraus aus welchen Land die Spieler kommen?
Gestern stand ein Spieler in der Dark Zone neben mir und meinte gleich das ich aus Deutschland komme und hat mit mir Deutsch gesprochen. Woher wusste er das? Mein Micro war zur der Zeit aus.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bu11et (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: The Division Nationalität*

Mir ist keine Möglichkeit bekannt, dass es möglich wäre ingame an diese Infos ranzukommen. Ich geh davon aus, dass es Zufall ist. Es ist durch aus üblich, dass man auf Spieler trifft die aus deiner Region kommen. Also nichts besonderes.


----------



## mihi83 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: The Division Nationalität*

Bu11et hat zwar Grundsätzlich recht, Massive fährt eine Art Region-based Matchmaking in der Darkzone, allerdings ist es bei den mometanen Spielerzahlen eher unüblich sagen zu können man ist sicher nur mit Deutschen in eine Instanz kommt.
Oftmals ist der Gamertag ein guter Hinweis (so kann man bei einem SPieler der zB "Bockwurst" heißt davon ausgehen dass er nen Deutscher ist  )


----------

